# 6-14-08 Ttip



## KickinAssphalt (Jun 16, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>We went out Saturday morning, hoping for the species of the day: Mahi Ma-hiiii 

We rode out past some serious black clouds and after going about 30 miles out we stopped at a weed line. Here we threw down some bait, but didn't catch anything. A 20lb Cobia was circling the boat but wouldn't eat! We decided to keep going south, and we finally stared to get into some better water. And before we knew it we were upon a serious weed line in blue water. We put out some Ilanders with Ballyhoo and some other plastics. Before we knew it we had hit the jackpot!! Wife's first -HOO and my first large Dolphin.

Check out our pics - 5 Hoo's, 2 Dolphin, 3 Scamp, 1 Snapper
































































<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblPostSignature>Robby Williams
Kickin Assphalt
26' ProSports CC


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

that is a great catch, its been a while since ive seen a dolphin that nice


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

Where did you find the blue water???


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

> *zoomin-newman (6/15/2008)*Where did you find the blue water???


About 5 miles SSE from the Elbow. Nice weedline formed up down there. Think its the same one that other folks were talkin about.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

ya boy nice dorado and weehoos.


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

Robby,

Nice bull, great bunch of scoolie hoos', but the most impresive thing may be taking five soles on your single engine rig running 50+ miles to illusive blue water. You gotta love it when a plan comes together. Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!

Roger


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice. You must live down the street - I see Steve and Lisa's house in the background and I've seen the boat there.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch and report-Chase needs to do some sit ups and put away the Miller Lite. :moon


----------



## KickinAssphalt (Jun 16, 2008)

yea I live directly across the street, 1002 jackson


----------



## KickinAssphalt (Jun 16, 2008)

Chase told me to tell you thathe will work on those sit ups....and you just watch your fuel gauges a little more closelyoke


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

problem is, I have no fuel gauges. However, I do have a flowscan system in a box that I've had for 2 months. It's being installed in the boat tomarrow, as it doesn't work to well in the box. :banghead


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$ (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice trip. Congrats man!


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice set of hooters man, that didnt sound right. :banghead


That is the nicest bull I have seen in a while,there werent any following him?


----------

